
UCSD finds possible treatment for paralysis - kposehn
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/sep/13/ucsd-finds-possible-path-treating-spinal-cord-inju/
======
taligent
If you want to donate here is the link:

[https://www-er.ucsd.edu/givetoucsd/secure/paymenttran/online...](https://www-
er.ucsd.edu/givetoucsd/secure/paymenttran/onlinegiving.asp?sk=213)

